# Not too hard on the Beaver



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I heard this on the radio and thought it appropriate to share. If any details are not accurate, I am sure someone will let me know :lol: 
There was a beaver found walking down the street in Bismarck a couple days ago. The police put him into a big trash can and were taking it out of town when the beaver decided he did not want to be in trash can and ripped it up. In the end the Beaver was released in the river. 
With all the talk and discussion of the bear and the moose, I figured I should share one that we all agree turned out good. (Unless you are anti Beaver and pro trash can but I would guess most of the red blooded American males here all pro beaver


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Any reason why they put it in a trash can? Seems kind of strange


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

They said they grabbed one from a nearby house. I guess someone will be lobbying for beaver nooses to go with the tranq guns and MTU's (Moose Transport Units).  
I would have liked to see the look on the officers faces when a PO'd beaver came through that can.  
But as I said, it worked out for the best. I just thought it odd (or rather the norm) that things that work out do not get the airtime/publicity that bad things do. But that's the media and human nature I guess. :huh:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

He should have been shot just like the others. Show no mercy? Just cause he's a beaver doesn't give him any right to live! Or give him special privledges.I just don't think G&F new how to tranquilize a beaver, and they couldnt find a gun to shoot it?LOL!!! Anywyas they taste like sh*t!! That's why they didn't shoot it?

Mav.....


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

The beaver should not be release. Enough damage to the river ecosystem as is. Kill the beav.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Maverick said:


> Anywyas they taste like sh*t!! That's why they didn't shoot it?


Beaver's taste like sh*t? Well Mav, that all depends on the beaver and whether or not....maybe I should just stop right about now. :roll:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Kind of got a fishy taste to them!!! Depending on the time of the month :lol:

Mav...


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Taste like sh**. Maybe your tongue is not in the right spot mav.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I am laughing so hard I can barely type.
The fresher the beaver the better. :lol: 
cootkiller


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Geez Guys...I hope there aren't any beavers lurking on this site.

How about it, any Miss Beavers here from Minot or Bemidji State?


----------

